# 3.25" oil filter size



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows the product numbers for the 3.25" filter size for 2.5 engines? Or knows of a thread or link for that matter.


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Copied from another forum....

Looks to me that the filter for my motorcycle is the same for the L31 2.5 eingine.

Here is a list of filters that may work.


Oil filters that will fit
These Oil Filters
have 20 x 1.5mm threads,
14 psi by-pass valve,
anti-drain back valve,
2.3" O.D. gasket
2.5" to 3.5" long.
If you have the room, I recommend the longer filters.


Motorcycle Filters.
None are recommended.

AC Delco PF2135
AMSOil SMF103
Carquest 85358
FRAM PH6017A
Honda 15410-MCJ-000
K&N KN-204, about $13. Metric nut on end for easy removal.
NAPA Gold 1358
Purolator ML16817. Imported, not made by Purolator.
STP SMO 17
WIX 51358
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Recommended filters.
All have superior
filtering.

About 2.5 inches long.
Purolator Pure One PL14612, about $6.
Mobil M1-108, about $12.
Made by Champion.
Bosch 3300, about $6.
Made by Champion.

About 3.25 inches long.
Purolator Pure One PL14610, about $6.
Mobil 1 M1-110, about $10.
Made by Champion.
Bosch 3323, about $6.
Made By Champion.
WalMart SuperTech ST7317,
about $2. Made by Champion.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------




Buy these filters Automobile Filters,
about 2.5 inches long.
AC Delco PF1237
Baldwin B1400
Firestone TF2876
Hastings LF113
NAPA Gold 1365
Purolator L14612
STP S-02876
WalMart SuperTech ST6607
WIX 51365
Automobile Filters,
about 3.25 inches long.
AC Delco PF-2057
Auto Pro 2356
Autopride CF240AP
Baldwin B1402
Carquest 85356
Carquest Red B4620
Casite CF240
Castrol 7317
Champion Labs Ph2867
Defense Filters Dl7317
Deutsch D-370
Federated Filters LF240F
Automobile Filters,
about 3.25 inches long.
Fram Double Guard DG7317
Fram PH7317
Fram Tough Guard TG7317
Fram Xtra Guard XG7317
Group 7 V4610
Group 7 V4620
Hastings LF240
Mighty M4612
Motorcraft Long Life FL-821
Napa FIL1356
Napa Gold 1356
Parts Plus PH2867
Pennzoil PZ-109
Penske 7317
Powerflo SL14610
Powerflo SL14620
Pro Gauge PGO-4620
Pro Tec 164
Promotive PH4610
Pronto PO3593A
Purolator L14610
Service Champ OF-4622
Shell SH48
Shell SH529
Stp S-02867.
Valvoline VO50
Warner PH2867
Wix 51356


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

2.5" long filters based on the Oil filter cross reference website.

AC-Delco PF1127
AC-Delco PF1230
AC-Delco PF1237
AC-Delco PF57
AMSOIL EAO12
AMSOIL EAOM103
ATLAS M-33
ATP B198
AUTOEDGE AL6607
Autolite for Oil Filters AL6607
AUTOPAR FE310
Baldwin B1400
Baldwin B7285
Beck/Arnley 041-8136
BIG A 92365
Bosch 3300
Bosch 72182
CAM2 C4622
Canadian Tire 17-1746-2
CARCARE IOF6607
CARQUEST 85365
CARQUEST B4622
CASITE CF113
CASITE CF402
CASTROL CAS6607
CENEX CO2876
ChampLab PH2802
ChampLab PH2808
ChampLab PH2867
ChampLab PH2867
ChampLab PH2876
ChampLab PH2876
ChampLab PH2903
ChampLab PH7028
CITGO C4622
DEFENSE DL6607
DELPHI FX1007
DENSO 150-1008
DENSO 150-1011
DEUTSCH D371
Donaldson P502062
Donaldson P502067
Donaldson P550641
Econo Lube L14622
EVERGARD E4622
Filters Incorporated OF6607
FIRESTONE TF2876
FLAG C-4620
FLAG C-6811
Fleetguard LF3692
Fleetguard LF3925
Flying F PH6607AZ
Ford E7GZ-6731-A
Ford E9GZ-6731-A
Ford FS07-14302-B
Ford KL07-14302-A
Ford USA E7GE-6731-A
Ford USA E7GZ-6731-A
Ford USA E8BZ-6731-A
Ford USA E9GZ-6731-B
Ford USA F12Z-6731-B
Ford USA F32Z-6731-A
Ford USA XF5Z-6731-AA
Fram PH3593
Fram PH3593A
Fram PH6607
Fram PH6811
Fram PH7317
Fram PH9688
General Motors GM 12337532
General Motors GM 12582255
General Motors GM 25013451
General Motors GM 93156998
General Motors GM 9414941
General Motors GM 94149418
General Motors GM B6M6-14-302
General Motors GM E9GZ-6731-A
GRAND PRIX PH2876
Grease Monkey GM14622
Grease Monkey GM4622
Group 7 V4622
HASTINGS B7285
HASTINGS LF113
HASTINGS LF402
HASTINGS TF170
HAVOLINE TFC-531
HAVOLINE TFC-538
HENGST H310W
HIFLO HF303
Honda 15400-611-003
Honda 15400-679-023
Honda 15400-P0H-305
Honda 15400-P0H-305PE
Honda 15400-PC6-003
Honda 15400-PC6-004
Honda 15400-PCX-004
Honda 15400-PFB-004
Honda 15400-PFB-007
Honda 15400-PFB-014
Honda 15400-PH1-003
Honda 15400-PJ7-005
Honda 15400-PJ7-015
Honda 15400-PLC-003
Honda 15400-PLC-004
Honda 15400-PLM-A00
Honda 15400-PLM-A01
Honda 15400-PLM-A01PE
Honda 15400-PLMA02
Honda 15400-POH-305
Honda 15400-POH-305PE
Honda 15400-PR3-003
Honda 15400-PR3-004
Honda 15400-PR3-014
Honda 15400-PR3-406
Honda 15400-PT7-005
Honda 15400-PT7-006
Honda 15400-ZJI-004
Honda 15400-ZW4-003
Honda 15410-MCJ-000
Honda 15410-MCJ-003
Hyundai 26300-02500
Hyundai 26300-21010
Hyundai 26300-21100
Hyundai 26300-21A00
Hyundai 26300-2Y500
Hyundai 26300-35004
Hyundai 26300-35014
Hyundai 26300-35054
Hyundai 26300-35056
Hyundai 26300-35500
Hyundai 26300-35501
Hyundai 26300-35502
Hyundai 26300-35503
Hyundai 26300-35A00
IAPCO OF17
Isuzu 2-94456-641-0
Isuzu 5-86202-200-0
Isuzu 8-93156-750-0
Isuzu 8-93156-998-0
Isuzu 8-94149-418-0
Isuzu 8-94243-502-1
Isuzu 8-94368-727-0
Isuzu 8-94430-411-0
Isuzu 8-94430-411-1
Isuzu 8-94430-411-2
Isuzu 8-94456-741-1
Isuzu 8-94456-741-2
Isuzu 8-97140-666-0
JIFFY LUBE HL6607
JIFFY LUBE JL4622
JIFFY LUBE L14622
John Deere AM 10 1378
John Deere AT-192163
John Deere M 806418
John Deere M 806419
John Deere M-801209
John Deere M806418
K & N HP-1008
KAWASAKI 16097-0002
KENDALL K32
KENDALL K41
KIA 0B631-14-302
KIA 26300-02500
KIA 26300-2Y500
Kia Motors 0 B631 14 302
Kia Motors 0 FE3R 14 302
Kia Motors 26 3000 2500
Kia Motors 26300-35501
Kia Motors 26300-35502
Kia Motors 26300-35503
Komatsu YM119660-35150
Komatsu YM129150-35150
KRALINATOR L266
Kubota 15241-3209-0
Kubota 15241-32099
Kubota 15241-39092
Kubota 1524132092
Kubota 1524132093
Kubota 15841-3243-0
Kubota 15841-32431
Kubota 15853-32430
Kubota 15853-99179
Kubota 2706-0456-0800
Kubota 30401-37580
Kubota 70000-15241
Kubota 70000-32050
Kubota 70000-74034
LEE LF-2876
LEE LF-2876HP
LUBER-FINER PH2876
LUBER-FINER PH7028
Magneti Marelli 1AMFL00003
MAHLE OC607
Mann Filter ML 1002
Mann Filter ML 1008
Mann Filter ML 1014
Mazda 0000-23-0370
Mazda 0222-14300
Mazda 0222-23420-A
Mazda 0259-14300
Mazda 0324-14300
Mazda 0370-23-802-91
Mazda 0370-23-8020
Mazda 0370-23-802B
Mazda 0370-23802
Mazda 0370-23803
Mazda 0778-23802
Mazda 0813-23802-A
Mazda 0813-23802-B
Mazda 0866-23802
Mazda 4899-14300
Mazda 8173-23802
Mazda 8FG1-23802
Mazda 8FG1-23802-9A
Mazda B 359-14302
Mazda B 630-14-302
Mazda B 631-14-302
Mazda B 651-14302
Mazda B 6Y0-14300
Mazda B 6Y0-14300
Mazda B 6Y0-14302
Mazda B 6Y1-14302
Mazda B 6Y1-14302-9A
Mazda B 6Y1-14302-A
Mazda B630-14-300
Mazda B6Y0-14-302-91
Mazda B6Y1-14-302
Mazda B6Y1-14-302-91
Mazda B6Y1-14-302A
Mazda B6Y2-14-302
Mazda B6Y2-14-302A
Mazda F 2Y0-14302-A
Mazda F EY0-14302
Mazda FEY0-14-302-91
Mazda FEY0-14-302-9C
Mazda G 6Y0 14302-A
Mazda G6Y0-14-302
Mazda J E15-14302
Mazda J EY0-14302
Mazda J EY0-14302 A
Mazda N 231-23-802-91
Mazda N 231-23802
Mazda N 231-23802
Mazda N 350-14302
Mazda N 3Y6-14302
Mazda N3R1-14-302
Mazda N3Y6-14-302
Mazda N3Y6-14-302-91
Mazda N3Y6-23-802
Mazda PE01-14-302
Mazda RF2A-14-302
MELROE 6671057
MERCEDES-BENZ 132 180 0010
MERCRUISER 35-822626
MERCRUISER 35-822626K03
MICROGARD MGL6607
MIGHTY M4612
MIGHTY M4622
MILEGUARD MO6607
Mitsubishi 1230A040
Mitsubishi 30A40-00100
Mitsubishi 30A40-00100A
Mitsubishi 30A40-00103
Mitsubishi 30A40-00201
Mitsubishi AW 343979
Mitsubishi D 001450
Mitsubishi D001445
Mitsubishi K 9665400
Mitsubishi K0466201-0
Mitsubishi MB134953
Mitsubishi MD 017440
Mitsubishi MD 097003
Mitsubishi MD 135 737
Mitsubishi MD 136790
Mitsubishi MD 325714
Mitsubishi MD 352626
Mitsubishi MD 352627
Mitsubishi MD 356000
Mitsubishi MD 360935
Mitsubishi MD134953
Mitsubishi MD321589
Mitsubishi MD332687
Mitsubishi MD409365
Mitsubishi MM 409365
Mitsubishi MZ 690072
Mitsubishi MZ 690116
MOBIL M1-108
MOBIL MO4612
MOBIL MO4622
Motor Trend ML6607
MOTORCRAFT FL 816
NAPA 1365
NAPA 7040
NAPA PS1358
Nissan 15208-31U00
Nissan 15208-31U01
Nissan 15208-3J400
Nissan 15208-65F00
Nissan 15208-65F01
Nissan 15208-65F0B
Nissan 15208-65F0C
Nissan 15208-65F0D
Nissan 15208-7B000
Nissan 15208-9E000
Nissan 15208-9F600
Nissan 3R007-6150M
OE+ OF-425
Parts Master 61064
Parts Master 61365
Parts Master 88365
Parts Plus PH2867
PENNZOIL PZ-37
PERFORMAX PO-37
PHILLIPS 66 WO1365
POLARIS 3070131
POWER FLO SL14459
POWER FLO SL14622
PRO-TEC 168
PRO/GAUGE PGO-4622
PROMOTIVE PH4612
PROMOTIVE SL14612
PRONTO PO-6607
Purolator L14459
Purolator L14610
Purolator L14612
Purolator L14620
Purolator L14622
Purolator P1285
Quaker State QS14612
Quaker State QS6607
SECURITY SO-2876
SERVICE 1 OF4622
SERVICE PRO M4622
SHELL SH531
SHELL SH538
SIERRA 18-7909
SIERRA 18-7910
SIERRA 18-7911
SIERRA 18-7911-1
SIERRA 18-79111
SILVERLINE 21365
Subaru 15208-AA030
Subaru 15208-AA031
Subaru 15208-AA080
Subaru 15208-AA09A
Subaru 15208-AA100
Subaru 15208-KA010
Subaru 42033-5410
Subaru 42033-5500
Subaru AT3593A
Subaru SOA 516 5108
Subaru SOA 516 5109
SUPERTECH ST6607
Suzuki 15208-65F00
Suzuki 15208-KA010
TOHATSU (Marine) 3R007-6150M
TRUST PH2876
UNOCAL PF1365
VALVOLINE VO54
WARNER PH2876
WESTERBEKE 30220
Wix 51064
Wix 51334
Wix 51356
Wix 51356
Wix 51365
Wix 57040
YAMAHA 5GH-13440-00-00
YANMAR 119305-35150
YANMAR 119305-35151
YANMAR 124450-35100


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

3.5" long filters based on the Oil filter cross reference website.

AC-Delco PF1127
AMSOIL EAO13
AUTOEDGE AL7317
Autolite for Oil Filters AL6607
Baldwin B1402
Baldwin B1431
Baldwin B530
Beck/Arnley 041-8075
Beck/Arnley 041-8135
BIG A 92356
Bosch 3323
Bosch 72179
Canadian Tire 17-1747-0
CARCARE FL822
CARCARE OF7317
CARQUEST 85356
CARQUEST B4620
CASTROL CAS7317
CATERPILLAR 199-2239
CENEX CO2867
ChampLab LF486
ChampLab PH2867
CHRYSLER MD135737
CHRYSLER MD137537
CHRYSLER MD360935
DEFENSE DL7317
DELPHI FX1012
DENSO 150-1009
DENSO 150-1010
Donaldson P502007
Donaldson P502063
EVERGARD E4620
FIRESTONE TF-4620
FLAG C-3562
FLAG C-4620
FLAG C-6811
Fleetguard LF3537
Fleetguard LF3691
Flying F PH6607AZ
Ford F23Z-6731-B
Ford F32Z-6731-A
Ford XF5Z-6731-AA
Fram PH7317
GENERAC 0A45310244
GENERAC A45310244
Grease Monkey GM14620
Grease Monkey GM4620
Group 7 V4620BP
HASTINGS LF113
HASTINGS LF240
HASTINGS LF486
HAVOLINE TFC-529
HIFLO HF148
Honda 15400-PLC-003
Honda 15400-PLC-004
Honda 15400-PLM-A01
Honda 15400-PLM-A02
HYSTER 324692
HYSTER 3249692
Hyundai 26300-35056
IAPCO OF12
IAPCO OF6
JIFFY LUBE HL7317
K & N KN-148
KENDALL K43
KIA 26300-3E010
KRALINATOR L365
LEE LF-2867
LEE LF-2867HP
LUBER-FINER PH2867
Mann Filter ML 1008
Mazda G6Y0-14-302
Mazda G6Y0-14-302A
Mazda JEY0-14-302
Mazda JEY0-14-302A
MERCRUISER 35-822626K04
MERCRUISER 35-822626Q4
MERCRUISER 35-877767K01
MERCRUISER Q04
MERCURY 1B227000
MERCURY 35-877767Q01
MERCURY G231123
MERCURY G231123-T178499
MERCURY G760300-1B226999
MERCURY G760300-T408999
MERCURY G960500
MERCURY T178500
MERCURY T178500-1B226999
MERCURY T409000
MICROGARD MGL7317
MIGHTY M4460
MILEGUARD MO7317
Mitsubishi 26300-35054
Mitsubishi 2630035054
Mitsubishi 30A40-00100
Mitsubishi 30A40-00101
Mitsubishi 30A40-00103
Mitsubishi AW343979
Mitsubishi MD135737
Mitsubishi MD136790
Mitsubishi MD321589
Mitsubishi MD325714
Mitsubishi MD332687
Mitsubishi MD352627
Mitsubishi MD360935
Mitsubishi MZ690072
MOBIL M1-110
MOBIL MO4610
MOBIL MO4620
Motor Trend ML7317
MOTORCRAFT FL 2007
MOTORCRAFT FL 821
MOTORCRAFT FL 822
NAPA 1356
Nissan 15208-31U00
Nissan 15208-31U01
Nissan 15208-31U0A
Nissan 15208-9E000
Nissan 15208-9E01A
Nissan 15208-PLM-A02
Nissan 16510-82211
OE+ OF-450
OE+ OF-452
Parts Master 61356
Parts Plus PH2867
PENNZOIL PZ-109
PERFORMAX PO-109
PHILLIPS 66 PO1356
PHILLIPS 66 WO1356
POWER FLO SL14459
POWER FLO SL14620
PRO-TEC 164
PRO/GAUGE PGO-4620
PROMOTIVE SL14612
Purolator L14610
Purolator L14620
Quaker State QS14610
Quaker State QS7317
ROCKHILL 61356
SECURITY SO-2867
SERVICE 1 OF4460
SERVICE PRO M4620
SHELL SH48
SHELL SH529
SIERRA 18-7914
SIERRA 18-7921
SILVERLINE 21356
STP S6607
Subaru 15208-AA15A
Subaru 15208-AA160
SUNOCO O-37
SUPERTECH ST7317
TRUST PH2867
UNOCAL PF1356
VALVOLINE VO50
WARNER PH2867
Wix 51356
Wix 51358
Wix 57356
YAMAHA 5JW-13440-00
YAMAHA 5JW-13440-00-00


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanx for the info , can save lots of time looking for replacements when needed filyer s BO . .


----------

